# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 32



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Supriya,
It is good that you are carrying on with the cycle!  
I must say I am a bit confused myself. from what you are saying there was a risk of over stimulation but now looks ok? If I were you, I would call HH and ask to speak to a doc, and insist to speak to one when they say no first time  
Only then can you have an answer. When you insist to get answers they usually get helpful  
The HH seems to have changed a bit and more organised so maybe you can ask your nurse to find out? but you will feel better once you get some anwers anyway .
But it sounds good that they are telling you to continue as before. 
       
Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck with your next cycle FM - I hope this is the one for you


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

welcome all to the new home!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bobbi - I locked the door to the entrance to the bathroom so he couldn;t come in while i was sprinting out in my PJs but then forgot to unlock it so he couldn't go in this morning!!      His breath really stunk this morning urrgh!!! I don't think he brushed his teeth!!!    

ACU was lovely at HH, I had it after ET last time, and she is really good.


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

I recommend acupuncture at HH all the way.  I have had experiences both with London Acupuncture Clinic and HH and would definitely always go with HH in the future.  They were great at LAC but on the day of embryo transfer I traipsed all the way into Harley St for pre embryo transfer session, then back to Acton for ET, then to Chiswick for post embryo transfer session and was made to wait for 1 hour in clinic for them to fit me in around booked appointments.  I found the whole experience extremely stressful.  My HH experience was perfect in that they came to me whilst waiting in recovery post ET.  The package they offer is good in that you are usually starting to worry a little 1 week after ET and the session they do is about de-stressing and working on the relaxation points.  You can also just book an individual post ET session if you want and to.  All literature on the positive aspects of acc and IVF has been on patients receiving acc within 4 hours post ET.

Suriya - Really glad to hear they are continuing with you.  Hope all is well   

love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,
NF thanks for your good wishes  

Gaye, I heard a lot of good things about the accu at HH , pity it did not exist when I was at HH. Do you know if that lady also does accu outside HH? Harley street or elsewhere?

I have had good accu so far but as no results really I am always interested in new names, and quite a lot of women have been saying how good it was.
Have a good evening all,

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi FM

When I had acu at HH I ended up seeing three different therapists.  My favourite would have to be Daniel (I think that was his name).  He was extremely thorough and not taking anything away from the other therapists he came across like he knew his stuff backwards.  They all take it in turns to do days at HH and I know Daniel mainly works from 92 Harley Street which is where I have seen Mr Trew a couple of times.  All IVF enquiries should be directed  initially through HH on 0208 383 1209.  Hope everything is going well with you   

Gaye


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Just book marking the thread.
I did acu at Zita West's  - pricey, relaxing and for me made no difference to success - one failure, one success - but the relaxation was worth it.

Betty


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi
Not posted for a while.  I am now fully on my IVF journey.  Was in today for my Day 9 scan and they have told me they are planning to do egg collection on Monday.  Had hoped for Friday but I suppose it is better to let those follies grow.  I had 5 good sized ones on my left ovary and 2 on my right, with a number of smaller ones as well.  How many follicles should I be expecting at this stage.

Is good to hear that they are now giving out HPT's rather than having to go in for a blood test.  It is such a pain for me getting down there just for a blood test.

Good luck to all the others going through treatment at the moment.  lets hope we all get our BFP's.

Ellen


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Evening everyone
Gosh, that is a new thing for me too. So we dont have to do a blood test at the end of the 2ww anymore? At all?  Im not sure if Im going to like that, I like to know the hcg levels so Ican obsess with them!

It sounds like you are ticking along nicely Ellen. Are you in on Friday for another scan?

Helen


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Oldies who have had treatment previously at HH get the choice for blood test or HPT.  I will be going back for blood test

love gaye


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mrs GG - I'm going to demand they give me a blood test as i have had 2 chem pgs and if i do a HPT they won't how up.  I'll even pay for it if thats what they want.  Maybe its just for NHS patients?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Phew!!! I'll ask for both then!!!!      I do hate that wait for the phone call but i will do my own too!! I know i'm mad!


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone
have been away after an awful week at work so just catching up
Sarah - so sorry to hear your news 
Good luck Mini Mouse and Roxy with your co ordination appointments and Ellenld for Mon.... Mini Mouse - your bathroom antics made me laugh 

We're off to HH tomorrow for our first appt ... yay!    

Big hugs x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everyone - well I did the HPT and it was a definite bfn - not a flicker of a 2nd line.  I did think about insisting on a blood test but then decided I'd rather not know 'cos my biochemical pg was hideous and I nearly lost the plot in that week of bleeding and not knowing.

I have booked in to see Mr Trew next Wednesday to plan round 6 and get his thoughts on my very early and very heavy bleed.

Thanks for all your lovely messages - it really helps.

As for Acu - I see an acupuncturist near me who's great but decided to use Hammersmith for post ec and pre and post et acu - had Maria for post ec and Fiona (I think?) for ET acu - they were both really nice and very caring.  Not sure how true this is but my personal acupuncturist said that she'd prefer me having it at Hammersmith as it means you get to have it as near to EC and ET as poss and that anyone can do this type of acu as it's just following a tried and tested protocol?  Of course it didn't work for me but I'd still have it again next time and recommend it to all.

Sorry for the me posts but life feels pretty pooh at the moment.

love to all.

Sarah x


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Sarah. So sorry to hear your sad news has been confirmed  . Take time to recover & look after yourself & be ready with questions for Mr Trew next week.

Catherine


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sarah - sorry to hear your news but as you expected

I am seeing Trew tomorrow to try as far as I can, understand why it didnt work & will post my answers then. The "we dont know" isnt what I want to hear 

Hang in there & make sure (as I am sure you are) being looked after


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bigfish - Good luck with Trew.   You may get "its just one of things" but bombard him with questions and dont let him rush you like he does with us!!!   

Sarah - at least you know for sure hun.  Big hugs to you.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sarah,   

Bigfish, hope you get lots of info and answers at Dr Trew's follow up.   

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Sarah   So sorry hun.

Bigfish - good luck for your appointment tomorrow

love gaye


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

((hugs)) Sarah

I have my first group coordination appointment tomorrow. Only I'm a bit worried because I'm in Hertfordshire and according to the weather forecast heavy snow is expected again - what if I can't get there? My husband is a fairly recent driver and nervous of driving in bad weather, but if the snow's heavy the public transport system will fall apart! Plus we have a half day off work so can't even leave uber-early.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Helen - i wouldn't worry hun,  I was meant to go on monday but cancelled cos of snow. I was told that i couldn't get another appt for 3 weeks    I told her my AF was coming at weekend so i needed to start drugs then, I spoke to a nurse and he said i could go in today. You need to be really firm with the receptionist and don't back down.  Tell them it is dangerous to drive.  SHe moaned at me saying lots of people from herts went in this waether, i told her that i would like to know how they got there cos i wasn't prepared to drive.  

The main roads are clear and going through wembly, you would never know it had snowed!! The M1 was clear.  Why don't you ring them today and change it, ask to speak to a nurse,  Prem sorted it out for me.


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening ladies....hope all is well with you all

OK....so had follow up today with Mr T

First thing was he was great - really patient with all my yabbing & took time to talk to us, to use data points & science (i needed that) but understanding.

His recommendations were as follows: Continue with Antagonist Protocol (as much kinder & just as effective), up dose of Gonal F to 187, to use ICSI...and then depending on what happens to take them to blast or put some in the fridge.

Asked why it didn't work...he was VERY specific in that despite emmbies looking grade 1 - there must have been something wrong with them otherwise wife would be preggers. Fact we had 7 eggs (1 immature like me  ) left 6 & only had 2 gave them no choice but to pop those 2 in. Made sense to me

Discussed why 4 didn't fertilise...he offered a few explanations but did confess that they dint really know why. Wife good on paper, wrigglies good on paper...but not getting it on  

I then said I was going to speak with another hospital (ACU @ UCL or Lister) & would like my notes released to get another view. He said that his only concern was wife got preggers & didnt care where or how....what a great comment & JUST what I wanted to hear 

So...we are going to see some other clinics....but he has very much given me faith in HH

(just still dont know why he would recommend anything other than Antogonist or why other clinics use LP but maybe that coz I am a bloke  )


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bigfish - Follow up sounds good.    He was like that after our second tx.  We wanted to change clinics and was all set for it until he said i could do the antagonistic and go to blast.  We must of got him in a bad mood for the first one!!! The short one seems to be the way to go now, the long is not nice as its 4 weeks of injections making you feel poo.  The short one is 2 weeks of injections making the eggies straight away.  Your DW reacted to drugs well that is why she is having that protocol. Embryos don't make it for unknown reasons, it probably happens natuarly most months for the ones that can get pg naturally.  

He did put our faith back into HH instantly, maybe he has magic powers!!    

It was nice of him to say his only concern was that she got preggers.  

ICSI is good apart form the price!! we had icsi and got 11 eggs, 9 fertilised, and 7 made it, although we had 2 put back and froze 3 as they were the best ones.  This time we are doing ivf as we are using donor sperm.  I'm nervous as there is a risk that we might not get many that fertilise.  But we will have a chat with the embryologist first. 

when are you starting again? 

We had our co-ord appt today and they said they are giving pee sticks instead of blood tests, i tolf her that i was not happy with that and told her the reasons and she said i can have a blood test.  They must hate me!!! She didn't say anything about having a named nurse though!!  
all my drugs arrived...........while i went out after them saying they will be another 2 hours!! i was only gone 15 mins!!!     anyway DH arrived home so that was ok.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah thats what i said to her   she was fine about it.


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted for a while but wanted to see how the HH ladies are doing...

Sarah: So sorry hun to read your news   I just hope they can give you an answer and some direction as to the next stages  

Mini: Good on you for sticking to your guns.. I wasn't happy when I heard they made these changes and I think they want to reduce the amount of patients at the clinic getting stressed and causing mayhem for them wanting to know their results   I haven't heard of any other clinic that does this? I may be completely wrong  

Bigfish: I wrote on another post, but I'm glad Mr Trew came trumps in this arena- he has a habit of doing that as mini has confessed as well as others on this same f-up appts   I think he must read these posts  
(I'm on ACU thread and one of the nurses there confessed that they watch the posts   )It sounds like he has a plan and as many can advise on here a SP is kinder to you than a LP without a doubt as to the amount of drugs taken...

Helen: I hope your coordination appointment went well

Beanie: How did your appointment go?

FM: All the best hun!  

Ellenid: Goodluck for EC monday    

Hi and hugs to all those i've missed  

Secret B


----------



## beks22 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I’m new here, about to start our first IVF cycle at HH.

Just a couple of questions about what happens over the weekend – I see they do blood tests at the w/e but what about EC and ET – is that always on a weekday? 

Thanks,

Beks


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome Beks   (i'm a becks too!!)  

They do do them at the weekend but only if it can't wait.  I have a feeling my EC will fall on a weekend, so we shall see what happens.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi girls

I am about to be re referred to HH (1st IVF @ HH NHS then 2 private ICSI and now going for my other 2 NHS goes).  As you can see from my signature I have had 3 bfns despite some good embies and i am now concerned about immune issues.  Do any of you know does HH address immune issues? 

Thank you in advance and I hope you all have a good weekend
Donkey xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Sarah - very sorry that it was a no.

Hi Donkey - sorry you have had such a hard time of it so far. As to whether HH ddresses inmmune isues - it depends what you mean. They are happy to run what are usually known as the "level 1" recurrent m/c and thrombophilia panels if they think there is reason to (eg multiple failure) and treat issues arising from those accordingly (hughes syndrome, MTHFR etc) and deal with people with auto-immune conditions (like me). They don't ascribe to the theories behind the "level 2" tests (NK cells etc) so if you want those done you will need to go elsewhere. The investigations and immunology board has lots of info http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0. Hoping you get success this next time.

How annoying they have gone to pee sticks rather than blood tests. Do they give you them or are you supposed to head to the chemist? It isn't uncommon to only have pee sticks though - lots of other clinics with threads seem to do it this way. I would be asking for a beta though.

Betty


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi All,

It is extremely rare to have EC or ET on the week end. Never heard a girl here having it done. If you are on a long prot they will do their best so that you start stimulating so that your EC and ET is on a week day.
But if no other options they will do the procedure on the week end and open the surgery room and get the docs there.

Have a nice day all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Betty
I shall bring it up when we finally get an appt.

Good luck
Donkey xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you think of your clinic?​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174973.msg2798346;topicseen#msg2798346


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't think that the pee on the stic is enough, because some people get negative on the stick and get positive on the blood beta test, 
I would have the two, especially because it has been paid for all inclusive in the cost


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I thought the same about it being paid for!   Mine didn't show up on the pee stick either. I'm having the blood test, i told her i wasn't happy about pee stick. good job i found out about it beforehand!


----------



## SUPRIYA (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi girls

I am finally having my EC tomorrow. A bit scared now. Do they do it under sedation or anaesthesia?


Love


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi All
Hope you are well

EllenId - hope your EC went well today    .... and good luck for yours tomorrow Supriya    

Well I had my first appt last week at HH with Dr Barsoun ( not sure about the spelling but he actually has a lot of names!), anyhoo he was lovely and said we should start our first round of IVF within 6 months...yay!!!  Now wondering when our coordination appt will be... me? impatient? Nooo 

Big hugs everyone

Beanie
x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Best of luck to EllenID and Supriya ((hugs))

Beanie, you will get a letter for your co-ord appt when the funding comes through for your cycle.

Well, today is CD1 and I called in to register my IVF cycle - no going back now!
Can someone check for me if these dates are roughly right please? I have to give work as much warning as possible for time off:

CD1 - 9th Feb
CD21 start Bureslin - 1st March
Suppression scan - 17th March
Start Gonal F - 18th March
hCG injection - 31st March
EC - 1st/2nd April
TX - 3rd/4th April

What do you think?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

sounds about right Gilly!! work have to give you time off for it anyway!   

Supriya - Yes you have sedation hun.  Its fine, its lovely actually, i'm looking forward to mine!! Good luck!  

Beanie - I've never heard of that doc! ^ moinths sounds ok, it will probably be sooner, they always tell you longer, they told us a year!! yeah right, as if i was gonna wait that long!!!     it was 3 months! 

AF pains are big and strong now, but i've managed to go to work, make tea, make a soup and clean downstairs!      First injection tomorrow!! 

I've worked out that EC should be 20/21st!!!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Mini, it means I'll be having tx at the weekend but I have heard this happens at HH. 
Did I miss the acupuncture discussion? I did it last year but felt it wasn't for me as I never got the sense of euphoria or relaxation I was hoping for. Just headaches! However, I am willing to give it another try.  When is the best time to start? Can I only have a few during EC and TX?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Gilly, Did HH give you those possible dates?  It is just that they do everything they can so that you are not getting treatment at week end so they may supress you an extra day or 2 so that you have EC /ET during the week?

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi all need to get rachel/dakota to unlock the hall of fame from previous thread as I cant update.  Will update when I can access it again

Welcome newbies....

Sarah    


Had my 20w scan yesterday. They couldnt see the heart, diaprhagm or right arm properly as beanie was in a funny position (I hope this is the only reason). So Im a bit edgy


by the way its a


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 10 Feb 09  * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong!

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

SarahTM BFN   
Woo and DH  lost twin     for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    
Bigfish123 (and Mrs Bigfish!)  ^Hugme^ 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Supriya 
Natalie.e 
Karen26 
Choice4 
dreamermel 
laura2 
bigfish123 
Peaches v 
Beanie1 
Roro 
RoxyX - Welcome back 
Mrs GG - Welcome back 
Dreamerel 
Becks22 
Donkey 

*HH'ers DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*ellenld * EC 9 Feb 09 
*Supriya * EC 10 Feb 092nd tx 
*Gaye *-started stims 9 Feb 09 
*mini mouse * started stims 10 Feb 09
*emmat1010 * started d/r  
* Natalie.e * news??
* Karen26 * news??
*Allisa * news? 
*Cookie66 * update?  
* bobbymole * News??  

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*HH'ersNEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*siheilwli * 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF hopefully Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 coord appt 27 Nov 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
* Roxy x * Coord 11 Feb 
* helenff * coord appt feb 09 
* laura2 * waiting for first appt 
* Gillydaffodil * starts DR end Feb 09 
* Supriya * Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 
*dreamermel * second ICSI prob April 09 (mc first ICSI  
* Peaches V * HSG 20 Jan 09 aim for Feb ICSI 
* pushoz * funding agreed so can start tx......! 
* Mrs GG * starting new tx 11 Feb 
* Dreamerel * 2nd ICSI April 09 
* Beanie1 * 1st appt 4 feb 09 
* Beks22 About to start tx 

CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  

 christinen  BFN 10/11   
Roxy x  non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
 Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
Devilinya  followup 19/2 after chem pgy Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 
 Bobbi3  EC 12 December abnormal fertilization 
 laura2  appeal re age to be passed 
 (Mrs)bigfish123 BFN first tx Jan 09 
 Roro  coord appt for first tx 12 Feb 09 
 SarahTM  BFN Feb 09 ^Hugme^ review 11 Feb 
 Donkey 

MUMMIES TO BE    

Secret Broody   9/1/09   
 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08    
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 20w scan to be repeated 20 Feb 09 
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 ? 
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? News?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. NEWS   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? NEWS   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

NorthernFox  mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08  
biddy2  Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy -  fresh IVF at Lister including 6/9 weeks of pill D/R   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC-   
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Good luck Supriya   

EBW - can you please update me on the hall of fame.  I am day 2 of stimming   

Love gaye


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

done, its so hard to keep up (I had 12 pages to go through this time!)  Goodluck!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Does anyone know how Julie Anne is? I tried to PM her but her inbox is full and she was supposed to start cycling again in Jan/feb, and I hope she is doing OK.    

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

no was wondering too....


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gilly - You can start acu at any time, the sooner the better.  I will be having the HH one after ET.  It was lovely, so lovely that i couln't drive after as i felt like i was floating!!!!  

EBW - Wow 2 little girlies!    

I am on day 1 of stimming.  Scan on the 18th then hopefully EC on the 23rd!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

updated you mini!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

FM, I worked out the dates myself. HH has given me the suppression date scan up to now but I am discussing rotas with my staff on Monday that will take us to mid-May so I need to roughly work out when I won't be around to cover exhibition invigilating. There are only four of us so if one of us is away or changes last minute it can be a strain on the system!

Mini thanks for the info on acupuncture, I really wish it had had such am amazing effect on me last time, instead it was a cold, tense headache experience!  I think I'll have a chat with them see what they say.

EBW congratulations on a great 20 week scan!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks EBW!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi everyone. Just been away for a week staying with my sister. So much happens on here in a week!!

Gillydaffodil - I'm 1 week ahead of you I think. I start down-regging on 22nd Feb, 1st scan 10th March. Almost cycle buddies!!

EBW Congrats on another girl, K will be so lucky having a sister to grow up with!!

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, congrats on another little girl   I am sure that all is well with the scan. Scans can only see so much, it has to be in the right position , right time... 
I remember when I had a scan at HH and according to the doc he could see only one ovary    ( I can confirm I have 2   ) It also depends on who does the scan actually.

Future Mummy


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ladies

Many many thanks for your help & encouragement during what is a little daunting process

We have thought long & hard & have deceided to move clinics to ACU & UCL. We will start to "get back on the horse" with tests in 10 days, & then start next cycle.

I think that Mr T is great, but for us it makes sense to try elsewhere 

Good luck to you all I am hope we all get what we want   

Take care

Mr Bigfish (and of course Mrs Bigfish)


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Bigfish
Good luck in your new clinic, it is good to follow your heart, please do come back here to keep us posted,about when "baby big fish arrives"


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Good luck Mr & Mrs Bigfish.  Hope the new clinic works out for you.  Please, please keep us posted on developments!

Gilly x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Oooo what greedy little things!!   

I'm sure they know what they are doing hun.


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Need help please.   Sorry this is going to be long winded.  

I am day 8 of stimming and had my scan.  Left side 5 follicles  12,13 13,16, 17. Right side 11, 11, 12, 16, 16, 17, 19.  I have previously had a cyst on right side with all my previous cycles and it was there when I had my baseline scan in Jan.  I was told that it looks like it was gone even though the 19mm follicle had some echogenic properties which is what cyst has previously looked like.  I got the call today that I needed to take my trigger injection tonight with EC on Wednesday which would make it day 10 of stimming, day 13 of cycle.  I have been told that with this cycle we are going to try and go to blasts.  For this reason I would like as many eggs as possible.  I spoke with nurse and then Doctor and said I wasn't happy to do trigger and wanted to stim at least another day so the smaller follicles can catch up and hopefully be suitable maturity.  The Doctor said that with antagonist cycles it is best to do egg collection as soon as leading follicle is mature but I am not convinced that the 19mm follicle is actually viable anyway.  They have said for me to come in for scan tomorrow morning, not do trigger tonight and have pushed back EC to Thursday depending on scan.  Now I am self doubting and think perhaps I should do trigger tonight.

My DH, mathematician that he is   , has said that 
1st cycle on day 8 my average was 16.4 (with this cycle I had 14 follicles and 10 eggs) Day 12 EC 
2nd cycle on day 8 average was 15.3 (with this cycle I had 7 follicles and got 7 eggs) Day 12 EC
3rd cycle on day 8 average is 15.4  Proposed EC Day 10

Oh, the turnmoil.  I really don't know what to do?  Gut instinct says go longer.  But a Doctor is telling me I should trigger now??

Have any of you experienced EC on day 10 of stimming?  My previous two cycles had EC both of D12.  Is what the Doctor saying mean that I went too long with those cycles??  


Thanks in advance for your replies.  Other than this I am feeling good.  Acupuncture today was great.

love gaye


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Gaye

Just a quickie to let you know that I was feeling exactly the same as you in my last cycle.  

They told me to trigger on day 8 with ec on day 10, I then got 8 eggs and 5 fertilised which I was a bit disappointed with as on my first two cycles I had 12 and then 16 eggs collected.  However all 5 of our embryos made it to blastocysts (although 1 wasn't good enough to freeze) and Mr Trew is of the opinion that the more eggs they collect the less the quality.  

I'm sure by now you'll have made your decision and I'm too late to change it but I would have said go ahead and trigger.  Having said that they may well have given away your EC slot for Wednesday so don't trigger now but wait 'til the morning as it'll be too late to get hold of anyone to check...

Good luck for the morning.

Hi everyone else - will catch up more soon.

Sarah x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gaye - I would usually do as they say hun. (well sometimes!!)   Your follies look fine to me! I have heard so many times, quality over quantity!!  

sarah - Gulp! Looks like my EC may be fri then from looking at your and gayes dates!!! My scan is wed which is day 10 of stimming. 12th day of cycle (short pro)  I was trying to work it out, thought it may be monday.  Hopefully it will be fri!!!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Sarah and MM

I spoke to them at 5.30pm so doubt that they would have filled my slot with anyone.  Sarah, can you remember numbers and sizes of follies at this stage?

Mini I had thought our EC would be Friday.

I still haven't decided aaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!

love gaye


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Gaye
Pushing the trigger a bit for one more day would not hurt, sometimes it is called coasting, where you don't trigger, but you don't take any more stimulating injections. I think the follicle grow at 1mm a day, see what the scans show tomorrow and then decide


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Again

DH and I have had a chat and have decided to wait for scan tomorrow.  I had a look on an Australian fertility info website which said that they have 3-4 days once follicle reaches mature size to retrieve egg before it perishes.  So feel happy with decision to wait one more day.

Thanks for your replies.  

Nite Nite

Gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye,

I don't think a day will make a huge difference for you. It makes a difference for them as if you have EC on a Thursday then when do you have ET? day 2 is Sat day 3 is Sunday or day 5 Tuesday. They like to have everyone able to do a day 2 on a week day if no blast possibility. I think they will tel yoou to stimulate in the morning and trigger in the evening. 
You will be fine with trigger tonight or tomorrow ( I take it now you are doing it tomorrow anyway) , I think actually it might give an extra boost to your smaller follies so well done on insisting. Let them worry about organising an ET on a week end   as for the number of days of stimulation it varies , different at each cycle , It can be 7,8,9, 10 days or 12 days or more sometimes
You are nearly there Hun, a few days and PUPO! 

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Well we went for scan this morning and lead follicle is now 20mm with others catching up     .  Trigger will be tonight and EC on Thursday.  Must go out and by treats for them as Mr B said it will probably only be me for EC.  I have caused a right stir haven't I!   

FM - I understand completely what you are saying about days for ET if not going to blasts.  DH and I have said that we would rather they went for blasts even with not optimal embryo's rather than going through the torment of transferring and failure again.  Will wait for that phone call from the embryologist to decided.  I have had feed back from others on FF that grade 2 embryos which ours have always been can get to blasts..  So positive thinking and all that.... ET WILL be Tuesday   

love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

gaye, good on you for getting EC a day later. I think it is quite bad of them to always get the dates according to their timetable and week days while clearly a day made a difference. 
It is excellent news. I am still confused with blasts  . For example in my new clinic, the Lister, they do day 3 for everyone min, but if they know which ones are the best they don't want to do blasts as they think better to transfer back to tummy asap. They only do blasts as a diagnostic tool to use the wording of the cons. They don't believe blasts are better for implantation as such. I was very surprised as for me the prob is implantation so I really wanted blasts. But during my fet, they knew which 3 were the best and did not want to push it even though 2 were doing well. 

Every clinic is different and they all tell you that their way is their best, but as a patient I am quite confused really.  

Anyway, Gaye, you have made the right decision and that is good that they accepted to change the date. 
So lots of      your way for ET on Tuesday.

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gaye - Good girl hun!!     My turn tomorrow for the scan!!     I'm panicking now, thinking stupid things, like, what if i've got  no follies, or no eggs!!    

I will be on day 9 of stimming and day 10 of cycle.  

They also want to take to blast. But i'm scared they will die, but like you we would prefer them to die outside rather than go through 2ww.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini Mouse, lots of   for tomorrow.     
Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks luv!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Cheers Bobbi - I'll let you know!! I'm bricking it, i don;t know why cos i've done it before and respond well to the drugs.    and i can feel them growing to the point they bloody hurt!!!!      (well more of an ache!!)


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Mini hope your scan went well today hun.   Feeling the twinges I find as a reassurance from your body to let you that things are happening as they should.  All good signs sweets.  I have pressure at the mo on my bot bot and as uncomfortable as it is it means that follies are all getting nice and fat.

love gaye


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi All

hope you don't me me joining again i have been out of the picture for a few months
but i am all ready now to start my 2nd IVF ICSI this time round     

just waiting now for my AF to start should be the end of Feb not sure if there is anyone is around the same time 

sending    to all

Take care 
Roxy


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all
hope everyone is ok....
How did your scan go today Mini??  Wishing both you and Gaye much   for your EC, and   to Roxy too in this new cycle.
EllenId and Supriya - thinking of you hope all went well last week  

Does anyone have any idea how long it takes for funding to come through to start as still waiting to hear re coordination appointment.... I am trying to be patient 

Big hugs
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

scan went ok thanks girls. My ec is on fri!!! Was a bit worried about the size of the follies but i am asurred that some will catch up    

Right side is - 19, 18, 16, 20, 15, 14, 11

Left is - 19, 13, 11, 11, 10, 10, 14  Obviously the 10's and 11 are [email protected]!!! but we have 7 possibly 8 that may be ok.       Trigger tonight!!  

welcome Roxy - Think i remember you from somewhere!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini mouse, this is great ! good size too! and you get to have a day 3 transfer or blasts transfer!

Happy trigger tonight!  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks chick!! Yep if we don';t get to blast at least, cos of the weekend, i get a 3 day even tho mr T says not worth going to 3 day!!!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Great news Mini  
Enjoy an injections free day tomorrow and rest up for EC!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gaye  for tomorrow hun!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, lots of     for your EC today  

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

We got 8 eggs!  So pleased we held out otherwise we wouldn't have got that many.  Yay there were 2 other couples today too so we weren't the only ones.  Great sedation, anaesthetist was fab!  Now it is the dreaded wait for the phone call tomorrow and then again on Sat to definitely decided if we will take them to blasts.  Praying to the gods and the universe to get some super duper fertilisation happening over night and make our embies as good as they can be to get to blasts. No average ones please this time only good quality for us     

Mini - good luck tomorrow hun   

love gaye


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yay!!!     8 eggies is fab!!! I re-read your post when you weren't sure what to do and realised that my EC is at the same stage/day as you, you were wise to go one more day!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, well done hun, 8 eggs is fab!  
Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey i'm back!!! We got 7 eggies, well i did, DH just read his book!!   we got 11 last time but it was a different protocol and look what happened!! So i'm pleased with that. The embryologist said it was a good number, but hes not going to say "is that all, thats [email protected]" is he!!! anyway the sedation was lovely and i even asked after if i could have some more!    

I feel more dosey this time round, but last time i wanted to be awake, then they knocked me out when started to scream!!!!!!!!!  

they are going to see if we need icsi as even with some Donor Sperm it may need a bit of help, so we said whatever you think just do it, they are going to ring us tomorrow and tell us if they got jiggy, then hopefully they will go to blast, if they feel they aren't quite running the mile then i will have a 3 day Transfer on monday, if not blast will be on wed.  

They were so nice today, every single one of them!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

hi Ladies

Mini - well done you on your 7 eggs.  Hoping for great fertilisation for you  

We got the phone call to say 4 have fertilised.  Now the dreaded wait to see how they go.  Jury is still out whether we will be able to get to blasts with only 4 fertilised and previous cycles have only given us average quality.  They like at least 3 good quality to take them to blasts.       for our embies.

Feel a bit poorly today with flushed face.  Worrying about infection but hope the antibiotics will sort that out.

love gaye


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry been awol k been really sick (again) all this week and I havent been near the computer...

Will try and update HoF next week.

mini and gaye I see your news (cant read back much further as nearly feeding time here) fingers crossed for both of you (and anyone else)

scan today showed all the stuff was normal that we couldnt see last time so I feel more relaxed (at the moment!)


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thx bobbi..Ive been ok (if tired and stressed) its k thats been sick though you wouldnt know it from her new pic from last week that she was throwing up with diarrhea for nearly a week!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll forgive ya!   now I must go to bed its soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo late for me!
Thanks, I too love this new pic!


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Quick question.  How long does the hcg shot stay in your system?


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

EBW sorry to hear about poor little K   hopefully she's feeling better now? When you update HoF I'm starting down regging tomorrow  . Not sure how I'm feeling about it all at the min, excited mainly with a touch of terrified  

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Just had a call from clinic, I had a funny feeling that something was wrong, even thought it last night.  The bloody doctor took an age to get to the point, but fertilisation hasn;t happened yet and is unlikey to happen at this stage.   He said the sperm was good quality and count was good and eggs were good.  So hy the F**k has this happened.  they are ringing tomorrow again to let us know what is happeneing, Why does fertisisation not happen?


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

oh no Mini.  I cant believe that. Hope today goes quickly for you

Helen


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Mini

I am so sorry to read your post.  I really hope you had a positive phone call today.   

LOL Gaye


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Well we went for a day 2 transfer today.  We go the call this morning to say out of our 4 fertilised 1 was good quality, no fragmentation (a first for us... woohoo!) and 4 cells, the other average quality, a little fragmentation but also 4 cells.  The other 2 one was 2 cells but poor quality and the other infarcted and didn't divide.  Really hope this is 3rd time lucky for us.

test date is 5th MArch

EBW - really sorry to hear K has been unwell.  She looks adorable in the bath.

love gaye


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, i have not been getting posts from HH
I just checked and a lot has happended

Mini I am sorry to hear, fertlizaton did not happen with the donor, did they do ICSI?
I hope they did so you can know what to do for next time. I hope some may still fertlize in a day or 2.

If not I think it is time for a second opinion!!! Try  to take it easy for now my dear!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks choice  

No we didn't do icsi as we didn't need it as donor sperm was good.  We left it to them to decide at the time.  My eggs were good so not sure what happened.  Next time we are doing icsi and anything else that they can offer!!!!!

Its been a horrible day.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini mouse, So sorry to hear this.   any news from the doc? have you spoken to the embryologist?  

Gaye, glad to hear all went well. lots of    for your 2WW. 

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes but no  change.  the sperm tried to get in but couldn't??!! 

Everything looked fine.  Will make appt with Mr T.  But obviously we'll do icsi next tme. Maybe my eggs are old 'uns!!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Mini - so sorry to hear things haven't worked out this time


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini
definately ICSI next time, Your eggs are good you are only 36yrs
For all my IVF I have always done ICSI, it would cost a bit more, but the sperm is injected directly into the egg
Considering your past history I was suprised they did not suggest ICSI
Did you pay for this cycle or was it NHS?, the protocol was good to get 7 eggs
For me I don't even think you need donor sperm, I think they should have offered icsi even with your DH sperm
This is past now, but I honestly think you need a second opinion, even if you want to go back to HH for you treatment.
Go and see Dr Gorgy at wimpole street for consultation (£120) and discuss, your case so if you go back to HH, you can tell them what you want next time

Thats what i would do if it were me, but you can decide, I think 2 heads are better than one!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini, I think Choice has a point.   
It just is bizarre they did not foresee this.
Definetely ask dr T questions! It is so frustrating.   
Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

It was our decision to do ivf and not icsi as we thought everything would be ok as we had super sperm!! But my eggs were being stubborn buggers and not playing ball!  Sperm was good quality and so were eggs so they did not need to do icsi from looking at everything.  (because we did icsi last time with DH sperm we didn't know the eggs may have a problem?)  

we've learnt our lesson! 

we do need DS as DH has abnormal chromosome which we think resulted in my 2 chem pgs in both our txs.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini
Thanks for explaining, i wonder if it s an egg issue.
If the egg fertlized last time with DH sperm (but was chemical) then I think the Egg is good
Then Icsi with donor sperm seem to be the answer!!!
Is your treatment on NHS or Private, do you have more donor sperms left from last time?

Good luck


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes we have 2 more vials left and no it was self funded.  From april we have 2 more goes on NHS so am going to ask GP to refer us again.  Hopefully we will fit criteria


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

mini
Thats good, i hope NHS would not keep you on the waiting list too long, for funding, i wonder if HH, would put you forward on the waiting list as they know your case.
Lets keep fingers crossed for you


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Mini - poor you. A dreadful shock that must have been. Zero fertilisation is not as unusual as you might think - there are plenty of people on FF who have experienced it unfortunately. If you do a quick search you can find them - I bet if you do you will find that they have not had the same thing happen again. Anyway over to Mr T and the embryologist for some explaining i reckon.

Betty


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Mini - sorry to hear you news hon  , take some time to get yourself back together and then demand some answers! ICSI with DS sounds like a promising option for you though.

As for me I did my first ever injection today (down regging). Didn't sleep last night from worrying about it! DH had to cover his eyes when I did it   MEN!!!

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Betty and catherine.   I did see the other threads with the same thing and couldn't believe it happens to so many people.  Just bad luck i think! But at least we know for next time.  We are pulling out all the stops!


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey All

Hope everyone is well, I just thought I would log on and update you all that I had a little boy on 22nd Jan, he was due on 8th and just didn't want to come out LOL, anyhow he is here now and is the most beautiful thing, we named him Charlie.

Good luck to all that are starting or are going through thier cycles. 

J
xxxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Jackie - congratulations on Charlie.  Cute name.

Mini - Thinking of you hun   I really hope you get some answers soon.  

love gaye


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Jackie - Woooo hooooooooooo congrats to the birth of charlie!!  

Gaye - I have made an appt with Mr T for the 6th March.  Thats only next week.  Plus i have made appt with our GP on the naxt day to be referred for nhs tx as we are entiltled to 2 more goes from april.    
How is the PUPO lady??


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Honestly  A bit detached from it all. The build up before starting treatment I was a teary mess.  Then during treatment I found some strength and positivity.  Now I have the embies onboard I feel a bit lost.  Maria my acupuncturist said I should allow myself some hope as I know I can cope with a BFN if that is what is going to happen.  I guess it is just my way of protecting myself.

IVF doesn't get any easier does it??

To give you some guidance with NHS cycles.  I am in the Ealing PCT.  Had first cycle as private in May last year then NHS cycle was September and now this NHS cycle.  Once you are in the system you do kinda get fast tracked.  Also if it sounds like it is going to take a eon to start NHS cycle then I would suggest ringing and asking for cancelled appointment slot.  For whatever reason peoples treatments do get cancelled.  It would just mean it might be last minute so could take you off guard.  I would even ask Mr T if he can push for this for you too.

Gaye


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for that Gaye.  I will ask, but now we are using donor sperm i'm scared they won't let us have it.  Our last one was self funded with DHs sperm, 1st one was nhs.  I'm hoping to be fast tracked, but if we can't have it asap then we will pay, time is ticking on!!!!

We can cope with BFN, i am feeling better today, its just the thought of those horrrible feelings for a few days that puts us off.  It feels for me the same Feelings when you split with a boyfriend when you were a teenager!!     and i got over that!!!!!! Quickly!!!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

J and J , congratulations!     

Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Can anyone direct me to a thread where I can 'meet' cycle buddies? Can't seem to find one anywhere!

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

catherine - Not sure which month you want, so take your pick!! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Mini


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as havent had tea yet

 to mini -fert problems really are distressing as you dont expect there to be a problem at that stage.  I found it hard to deal with when it happened to me on my first cycle.  Hang in there hon xx

Congrats to J&J

Was aiming to do HoF today as back at work...except I was called at 9 to pick up k who was sick again...(having been better since Thursday she only went back to nursery today).  I am completely exhausted.  She is asleep atm.

Hoping to get a chance to do HoF in the morning if I get to work!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thx hon I feel a bit better than I did.  I know how lucky I am (twice over) and am sorry if my whining is out of place on here I'm just finding things tough atm....!  

I wouldnt change it all for the world though!  May everyones dreams come true


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Mini, I'm so sorry about your news  please look after yourself and I hope that you get answers soon.

Gaye, you have come this far, you have to allow yourself a bit of hope.  It must be weird after all the injections and scans and fussing over you that now left on your own for two weeks.  

Jand J congratulations on the arrival of baby Charlie! 

I start injections on Sunday and after being really bullish about it all for weeks and looking forward to starting it I'm having a bit of a wobble.  DH goes green at the mention of injections and I opened up the bag from the clinic this weekend just to familiarise myself with the stuff and actually felt light headed!   How pathetic, I better pull it together by Sunday or I'm done for.  Please tell me everything will be OK and the first injection is the worst.  Do you all use ice before sticking giving yourselves the injection?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 1 March 09  * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong! Those we havent heard from for a while, if you are lurking or if anyone knows whats happening can you let me know

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

mini mouse no fertilization   
SarahTM BFN   

*recent *
Woo and DH  lost twin     for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Supriya 
Natalie.e 
Karen26 
Choice4 
dreamermel 
laura2 
bigfish123 
Peaches v 
Beanie1 
Roro 
RoxyX - Welcome back 
Mrs GG - Welcome back 
Dreamerel 
Becks22 
Donkey 

*HH'ers DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Gaye *-ET 21/2/09 Testing 5 March PUPO PUPO 
*Cawallinger * started d/r 22/2 scan 10/3/09 
* Mrs GG * suppression scan 26 Feb 09
* Roxy x * started 2nd ICSI 28 feb 09 

Any news from....?

*Supriya * EC 10 Feb 09 2nd tx 
*emmat1010 * started d/r  
* Natalie.e * news??
* Karen26 * news??
*Allisa * news? 
*Cookie66 * update?  
* bobbymole * News??  

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*HH'ersNEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

* Gillydaffodil * starts stims 1 March 09
*siheilwli * 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF hopefully May 09 
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* helenff * coord appt feb 09 
* laura2 * waiting for first appt 
* Supriya * Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 
*dreamermel * second ICSI prob April 09 (mc first ICSI  
* Peaches V * HSG 20 Jan 09 aim for Feb ICSI 
* pushoz * funding agreed so can start tx......! 
* Mrs GG * starting new tx 11 Feb 
* Dreamerel * 2nd ICSI April 09 
* Beanie1 * 1st appt 4 feb 09 
* Beks22 About to start tx 

CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  

mini mouse  review appt 6th march after failed fert   
 christinen  BFN 10/11   
 Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
Devilinya  followup 19/2 after chem pgy Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 
 Bobbi3  EC 12 December abnormal fertilization 
 laura2  appeal re age to be passed 
 Roro  coord appt for first tx 12 Feb 09 
 SarahTM  BFN Feb 09 ^Hugme^ review 11 Feb 
 Donkey 

MUMMIES TO BE    

ellenld   23 Feb 09  scan 9 March 09
Secret Broody   9/1/09   
 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08    
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09 

any news from....?

 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08.   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF  

 
HH MUMMIES  

JandJ - mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox  mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08  
biddy2  Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

 (Mrs)bigfish123 moving to UCH 
Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy -  fresh IVF at Lister including 6/9 weeks of pill D/R   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC-   
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Mini Mouse - really sorry to hear your news this happen to me on my first treatment   

sending    to all 

congrats to all with the good news too it does give us all hope  

take care 
Roxy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks EBW  

Gilly - You won't need ice!!   Just pinch the skin and jab it in. It doesn't hurrt and you will soon be an expert!! I was doing mine all over, car, work, toilets!!!    You will be able to do them really quickly in time. Don't make a big thing of it, try and relax.  

Doing them on the stomach is better than your thigh, Ooooo the thigh hurts!! well it did me with blood gushing every where!! Mmmmmm shouldn't of told you that!!    

Roxy - Its probably worse than a bfn as you don't expect that at all! Next time they will get there|!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

EBW - thanks for doing the HoF.  Glad to hear K is on the mend.  

Gilly - The first injection is always the hardest hun.  I find breathing in and out a couple of times and when ready injecting on the breathe out.  I usually use the tummy for stimming and leg for antagonist.  I find the antagonist injection gives me a welt and a bit itchy, so I would suggest injecting that one slowly.  You'll be right.  One step closer to having the family you dream of   

Bobbi - Hope you get through to the clinic soon.   

Catherine - hope the DR regging is going OK     

As for me... I am finally getting around to watching my Saprano's Box set I got for my birthday back in September.  Gangsters in the afternoon... and even in the morning.    

love gaye


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gaye - good to hear your keeping yourself entertained! Got everything crossed for you  

Gilly - I agree with Mini, stay clear of the thighs as much as poss. I had a similar experience to hers today and have got a huge itchy bruise   Stomach is no problem though. 

I had a bad day yesterday feeling exhausted and a headache but today I'm feeling great. Just hoping all of the drug didn't leak out with the blood, don't like the idea of DR for an extra week! I'm going to get DH to do the injection 2mrw, partly coz I've lost my confidence but partly I think its time he took some responsibitity  

EBW hope your ok? I understand how you must be feeling, sometimes I wonder what I'll be like in future if I get the BFP - life will be chaos  . Def worth it though   lets all find out for ourselves soon.

Catherine


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Mini, how are you?

Gaye, I spent allmy 2wws on my bum watching trashy films, mostly starring Jennifer Aniston as I remember! I also ate a lot of soup as I got it into my head that having something warm to eat was good.... clearly loopy!!

Catherine, when I did my first cycle we were given IM needles instead of the little ones for d/ring. God that was painful and a huge mistake (on the part ofthe HH nursewho gave us them) as the d/r didnt work. The little needles were a relief after that!!  Remember, its just a little prick...! 

EBW, how are things today? Are you able to get some rest yourself at nap time?

Off to HH on Thursday for the ?suppression scan. Im not expecting to be suppressed though as it usually takesme 3 weeks. Ho hum.

Helen


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi

Just I thought I would let you know that I got my BFP yesterday from my IVF cycle.  I had actually tested early on Saturday and it was positive but didn't quite believe it.  Yesterday was OTD and it came up positive.  I have done 5 tests in total and all positive.  Still don't quite believe it but I think 5 tests should tell me that it's true.  Scan is booked for 9th March so I am really hoping and praying that it is a sticky one and they are there on the scan.

Thank you for all your support.

Ellen


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats Ellen   Fingers crosssed for the 9th. Hopefully HH are having a positive run  

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ellen, how exciting!  congratulations! 
Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Ellen - yippee, well done you.  

Helen - just had home made soup for tea


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Ellen, that is wonderful news!!!!!  

Mrs G-G hope the suppression scan goes well.

Thank you all for allaying (sp?) my fears about the injections. I take a lot of hope and courage from this thread. 
I'll steer clear from ice and thighs, I'll pinch an inch and I'll take deep breaths and go for it. 

Every injection will bring me closer to a potential baby c/o Hammersmith Hospital


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Well done Ellen


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats Ellen!!!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats Ellen!  Will be keeping everything crossed for you for your scan.

Let's hope it's the start of good things to come for us all.

Night night!

Sarah x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic news Ellen will update the HoF.  So pleased for you.  Lots of   for a happy healthy pgy..may it be the start of a BFP fest on here!!!

good luck Mrs GG!!!

Thanks all for asking how I am.  Amazingly K was at nursery all day yesterday AND slept through so I got some sleep last night.  Its actually less tiring being at work although its meetings today (yawn)


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW good you got some sleep   and that K is better  

Mrs GG, lots of   

Gillydaffodil, You can buy some emla cream from boots. It is a non prescription cream and it numbs the area to be injected a bit and some people find it easier to inject after putting the creamn ( I think 30 mns before ).

Minimouse I like your avatar  

Future Mummy


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Congratulations Ellen    x


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all
Mini - so sorry to hear your news, am thinking of you 
Gilly hope the jabs are going well
Gaye hope all going well with you too 
And congratulations Ellen, fab news 

  all round

x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

What great news Ellen, I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. Roll on that scan!

As I thought, its another week of d/r for me. Not even worth having a blood test apparently. Pants!

Helen


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Mrs GG sorry to hear you've got another week of down-regging. I'm also down regging til scan on 10th March so can imagine how you feel. If I'm ok to stim from then we will be less than a week apart  

Catherine


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all 

well i started my injections today!! short protocal so started on Gonal f 300iu , any tips while helping these follies gr

sending    to all 

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Good luck Roxy.  No point asking me about the follie growing stuff though as Im totally useless at it....!   That said still got a result.

Dont know if I will be around again much of this week peeps...as K has been sick again since Friday....snuck on here while her and dp are sleeping!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

A handful of brazil nuts, and I was going to ask if anyone could remember the pints/litres of water you are meant to drink and amount of protein to eat?

Helen


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, I hope that K gets better very soon


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Mrs GG, sorry to hear another week of downregging.  I am (trying) to drink 1.5l of water per day don't know about eating and drinking anything else though.  I need to check out my Zita West book.

Cawallinger, looks like we are going to be 1 week apart.  My suppression scan is on the 18th March. 

Roxy, fingers crossed for the short protocol!

Big waves to everyone else !!!

Update: I did it! I gave myself my first injection and it went well!! I thought skin was going to be tougher but it was a bit like pushing a pin into butter. I am so relieved the first one is over and done with, roll on the next four weeks. Feeling OK, a bit headachy but I may be dehydrated. From today I'll be drinking 1.5l of water so hopefully that will sort out the headaches. Had my first reflexology for fertility appointment today too.  I was really looking forward to it but as ever it was nice but didn't result in the feeling of relaxation I am after.  I had the same experience with acupuncture


----------



## beks22 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,

I think its about 55g of protein a day, at least 2 litres of water and a litre of milk, although Zita says not nessacarily so much milk if getting enough protein elsewhere.

I started D/R on Friday, no side effects so far apart from mild headache type feeling that passes after 30 mins. 

Beks


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

EBW, poor K. Is this the v&d bug? We had it a few weeks ago, not nice. Or is it a bad teething session? Alec went through a phase of being sick at bedtime when he was teething.

Hope you can grab some r&r this weekend.

Well done Gilly!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Beks , I am blowing you some bubbles


----------



## Peaches V (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi everyone
Hope you dont mind me sticking my head onto your thread again...
We have had a busy week at HH with a hysteroscopy for me on Monday (polyp removal) with Mr T and a (unfortunately disappointing )TESE for DH the following day... 

Although we have a few immotile sperm we basically need donor backup and it seems highly likely we will need to use it..(we are still coming to terms with this though the poor result isnt totally unexpected)

Was hoping you ladies might be able to help us understand roughly how long it takes to find a donor?  Due to speak to Mr Lavender for the first time on Tuesday... Am I right in thinking they get it from the US?  Do you usually get a choice  
Thank in advance...& good luck to you all....    
Px


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

peaches
I think you should read some posts back and see what Mini posted, she is also using donor sperm , HH arranged her sperm from USA


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Beks - Yes we used donor sperm and it takes days!! They use www.xytex.com and you put in the characteristics you would like, you will need to know your cmv status, HH will do this for you. It takes a week to come through.  ring the embryologists to find out what the result is.  If you leave a message they will ring you back.they never answer!  It may be the next day, but they will ring you.  

Once you know your status you can pick you donor.

You don't have to pay to use the site, uless you want to see the pics.  You have to register but thats easy.  You can email them if you have any questions.  SHeridan is the lady you need to email. We chose  a top 4 incase we couldn't use our top one. 

HH have a license so you don't have to worry about that.  once you have paid for it it can then be sent. SHe will see if anyone else from HH are having DS so you can share the travel costs. we shared ours.  Tell sheridan that you are from HH as they use them all the time. 

You can PM me if you want to and i can tell you anymore you need to know.  

/links


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Grr.... messed up the injection this morning and nearly fainted in the kitchen whilst on my own in the house!

On Sunday it was text book but today I was tired and cold and thought a little too much about it.  I didn't stab with as much force and the needle only went halfway in so I put myself through agony trying to push it in gingerly - kept thinking 'what am I doing?' and my hearing went and I started going woozy.  I had to finish the injection lying on the sofa and I think some of the dose split out as my cotton wool was wet  

I need to get a grip!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gilly you will have days like that hun.  try not to think about it and get jabbing!!!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Do HH nurses do your d/r injections if you really cant manage? I know a friend of mine was asked to go in each day for her progesterone injections. Not sure why though as I did mine at home but had the help of Emla cream so didnt feel anything.

Try and do it quickly that push in slowly. Get it over and done with. Good luck 

Has anyone had d/r for more than 3 weeks? No sign of another AF for me and Im due back on Thursday. I was told by the rather blunt Dr that "I had to bleed" ! Im starting to feel a bit anxious that isnt working as my tum is bigger this time round and the drug isnt as effective as there is too much fat


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Gilly
My advice is to sit on the bed or sofa while injecting so you don't go wobbly or dizzy,
Alway have something to eat before hand or a cup of tea with sugar!
Good luck


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mrs GG try having HOT baths and use a hot water bottle, and maybe some 'hows your father'!!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you all for your support  
Tomorrow I will do it properly sitting on the sofa in case of further mishaps!

Bobbi you are lucky DH can do yours, mine was squirming as I described what happened this morning and I cannot even mention the injection bag without him going green at the gills so I am on my own here - I have to deal with it.  Tomorrow will be a better day


----------



## Peaches V (Aug 13, 2008)

Gilly
I am new on this thread, but wanted to respond to your injection post...
I found that for me if really helped to inject before dinner rather than after eating... dont know why...

I think for most people there are good days and bad days at this.. think sometimes I just hit somewhere painful
I also discovered it helped it helped to sit down & breathe in as I did it, and - on those days where I had a "false start" where it just seemed to hurt a lot, I learnt to try somewhere else immediately rather than leave it for a while (as then, for me, it built up in my head too much...)  This seemed to work ok
And of course it always helps to have something nice planned for afterwards... or some sort of reward... mine was £5 clothes shopping budget per injection  
Best of luck.  Hope you find it gets easier  

MiniMouse - thanks for your very informative post about the donor side of things...  Very sorry to read about your recent disappointment...  Am impressed with your PMA though  

Everyone else  

Peaches x


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Gilly...Injections its really hard if you dont like them my DH can not even be in the room.... 

i find in the stomach alot easier...hope they get alot better for you good luck  

sending    to all  

well i have to start my 2nd injection 2mo so double trouble now two every morning  

scan booked for Friday    that there is some lovely follies growing 

Take care all roxy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gilly Sorry to read about your injection nightmare  . I've not been able to do mine since I bruised my thigh but DH has taken on the job quite happily (which is a bit worrying  ). I've found the least painful place to do it is my bum (prob all the fat layers  ) but thats not much help if you're injecting yourself. If you hold it like a pen and jab it really quickly it def hurts less.

I've got my DR scan next Tue but AF has arrived big time today. Is that normal/good/bad?

Regarding the D/R I'm feeling pretty awful with it all, got most of the side effects of the Burserelin. This cycle better work, otherwise I'll be demanding the short protocol next time.

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Today it went well and I have my confidence back. Never underestimate keeping warm, doing it sitting down and having someone in the background keeping an eye on you (from afar)! Thank you all for your continued support  

Roxy I feel comfort that your DH is as bad at mine with injections.  It can be rather lonely when you cannot even talk about it because you can see he is suffering with talk of anything medical. Fingers crossed for your follies! 

Peaches today was a good injection day. I opted to do them in the morning because that is what it says on the instructions HH gave me. I never thought of a reward system, maybe I have to work out a chocolate system?

Cawalinger, hope the scan goes well.  I read somewhere that the period when down regging is quite heavy  - that is something to look forward to!  Can I ask if it came when you were due or was it late/early due to the drugs?  Sorry to hear that you are suffering from side effects. Day 3 and I haven't had any but today I felt a little hyper – maybe because I managed to inject myself without messing it up!

I agree that quicker injections are best, that's where it went wrong on Monday - I was too slow, it hurt and my mind went into over drive. Today was a fast single jab and success!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gilly - my period came when it was due more or less, it was day 29. For some reason I hadn't been expecting it, maybe bacause last month I was in such a state I had to start the progesterone on day 40 when it still hadn't come! I'm feeling ok today actually, think I did too much at the weekend and that combined with the drugs wiped me out  

Well done for your jab, I really should start doing my own again, but I think DH likes to be part of it so don't want to upset him by taking over  

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Good to know Catherine, one less thing to worry about - all I need is a late AF!
If you are lucky enough to have someone to do your injections for you, then make the most of it, you are very lucky


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

hi all have not been on for a while since my last tx.....had another Negitive result   
since then have been trying to get my note etc from HH   this is proving difficult!!

found they did not give me much info maybe the admin side i hear a few ppl on here talk about  

any way i have booked my cord app now in the lister for the 23rd March.....any one got any info on the lister all good i hope 

sending    to you all

natalie e


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Gillydaffodil,  , hope the injections will become easier and easier. tummy or thigh is best for sub cutaneous injections ( small needles) , the progesterone with long needles has to be done on bottom upper outside quadrant ( to avoid nerve damage). If you pinch your skin first, take the fat   ( basically) between your fingers needle in relax fingers and skin and then inject there , it hurts less, emla cream helps and also 90 degree angle is good. This is what the nurses told me in the past.

EBW, how are you and K? I hope little K is feeling better   

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Natalie,  . When I was asking my notes from HH I had to call them a few times to speed up the process. 

The lister does an open evening once a month , can't remember which Monday of the month, it is free and very helpful I thought. Are you going to one of them? 

My consultant at the Lister is Alison Taylor she is very nice, but they are all nice really. PM me if you want more details?  

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Well I would love to have come on here to give some good news, but unfortunately it is another BFN for us.     I started on Monday with cramps and spotting and then AF became full on yesterday.  I felt a little excited this time around as I had a little spotting on day 6 so thought it may have been implantation... boo!

We feel obviously devastated about this but certainly not defeated.  I think actually I am surprising myself with the determination that we will succeed!  

So some questions for you
1.  Does HH do genetic and immunology testing?
2.  Do they recognise these and treat accordingly?
3.  What tests should I ask for?
4.  Are you aware of any specialists in London who specialise in these areas if something is identified 
5.  Should we explore other clinics?  3 HH treatments not even a sniff of a BFP

Gaye


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Gaye and Natalie, I'm so sorry to hear your news.     Keep positive, look after yourselves and do something nice.  I find retail therapy helps (my last bfn saw me having an 'f' it moment and deciding to get a new kitchen?!!) and I also deal with it by planning the next steps.  

Gaye, we saw Mr Trew a week or two after our bfn and I asked all those questions and he basically pooh poohed genetic and immunology testing.  He did say there might be something in chromosal abnormalities but that the technology isn't quite there yet and essentially said that if it made us feel better then go to one of the clinics that does these tests but be aware that the costs are high and in his professional opinion the stats aren't necessarily better.  Funnily enough I believed him - not sure if it's because I really want to believe him or whether he's on my wavelength but I do feel better nonetheless.  He's sending us for another HSG if AF ever turns up (haven't had an HSG for over 2 years) and if nothing is found then we're going for FET.  He told us it's a numbers game and not to give up.

Keep positive and believe that it will work for us all very soon.    

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Natalie, Gaye, Im so sorry. I hope you have some treats lined up to help you through the next few days.

I was back at HH today. I was convinced I would be d/r for yet another week as I havent had a 2nd AF but somehow the lining had thinned without me having another AF. Thats a new one on me!
Im not to start stims until Monday as they only start you on Monday and Thursday now. Whats that all about? 

Hope the injections went well today girls?!

Helen


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Natalie, Gaye......so sorry to hear your news....keep positive      x

Hows the injections going girls....mine was going fine untill i started this other one...such a litte needle and all that stinging!! och

well i have my first scan booked for 2mo....does feel different this time...much better this short protocol 

Take care all xx


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Natalie & Gaye - I'm so sorry to hear your news  . Am starting to imagine how you feel having put so much into the IVF rollercoaster to end up with a BFN. Thinking of you both.

Roxy -I had a bad injection day, DH had to go to work early so had to do it myself. Thought I had done really well til I took the needle out and it started bleeding AGAIN  . Got another big bruise developing by the hour  , am running out of injection sites as the other bruises haven't healed yet.

Mrs GG - great news for you starting stimms  . Wierd how they have to start on a Mon or Thu though. Bet its so they have less chance of EC being at the weekends, lazy g1ts! Hopefully at my scan on Tue they will let me start on Thu then & I'll be a few days behind you!

Felt a bit down today, already starting to worry it won't work. I know its my 1st ICSI but its our only NHS go & not sure if we can afford to self fund as DH works for RBS - need I say more - we kinda hoped his bonus may have paid for another go but thats not happening now  

Catherine


----------



## beks22 (Jan 23, 2009)

Natalie and Gaye, so sorry to read your news  

cawallinger - hope its better tomorrow   try not to worry 

Mrs CG - that's good news. I read your post re. tummy size / injecting which put my mind a rest. 

Roxy - DR injections are going ok apart from the other day when I put it in my thigh which I won't be doing again!

Gillydaffodil - glad to hear injections getting better - my DH is the same! I was also worried AF will not come (the only time you want it to) trying not to worry about it though.

Have not really had any DR side effects, the headache thing seems to have passed and feeling quite normal, so I'm worried it may not be working. Did anyone feel ok during DR? I'm on day 7.

Take care,

Beks x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Nat - sorry hun about your news, chin up    

Gaye Gaye Gaye my love     I really thought your time would come this time.     This is pants Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.   

The ARGC do immune testing and forgive me if i'm wrong but i think the lister do as well. Why don;t you ask on the thread? 

Sarah we had the same converstation with mr T about testing etc. He said the same, he must put the answers to our questions on a tape recorder!!!! One day we should all go in to see him and say the exactly the same things to him as a joke!!!      anyway, i went in there ready to pounce when he poo pooed my questions but i too beleived him!! Proves that in some way we trust him!!!    we did have the karytype done and found dh to have chromosomal problem but he still said we should use his sperm, but we decided not too as high risk of M/C and as i had 2 chem pgs one after the other, sort of made  our decision for us, with the help of a urologist. 

We are off to see him tomorrow and hopefully he can say we can do it again soon. AF came today, bang on time when i should of tested if i was PUPO!!! proves my body is 'normal'!!!  

mrs GG - they try to get everybody doing scans and ecs and ETs on certain days. I had a feeling they did this last yr when i had my first tx, but its more apparent now.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

beks, I'm exactly the same!  I am concerned that because I do not have any side effects it may not be working.  I have been feeling a bit hyper but I think that's the adrenalin for the exhibition opening next week.  I got a bit of a headache on the first day but nothing since. I am managing to get through 1.5l of water a day though.  I'm on day 5.

Cawallinger, have you tried arnica cream?  I rub a bit on the injection site when I finish and it has kept the bruises at bay.  Please spare a few positive thoughts, I know its hard sometimes as so much rides each cycle, but you have to have hope

Mrs GG interesting notion that they are stopping you stimming until next Monday.  My scan is on a Wednesday so I guess I won't be allowed to start until the Monday either!

Thanks for the tips on injecting FM.  Are the other jabs (Gonal F and the ovulation one) all sub-c and short needles? I need to start planning ahead if DH is going to have to get involved!

Roxy, good luck with the stimming!

Natalie and Gaye, so sorry to hear about your BFN


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, so sorry to hear your news    this is so unfair. 

Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gilly - a friend mentioned arnica cream yeaterday so I'm going to get some. Can you buy it in places like Boots? Todays injection went well & I did it myself woo hoo  ! Feeling more positive today so just going to take one step at a time. 

Catherine


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi All

Gaye, Natalie - thinking of you all    

cawallinger - i know the bruises are terrible...i had the same this morning pulled the injection out then the blood started  

Beks - the stomach is a much better place..keep postive i never had any side effects from the drugs apart from the headache..  

sending    to all x

well i had my scan this morning....busy there today! i have 4 follies growing 2 on the left and 2 on the right...which was a bit of a   as my right never responds....so carry on injections for the weekend and another scan booked for Monday.....     that grow some more x

take care x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

My Follow up with my Trew didn't go too well.  There may be a problem with my eggs. Grrr what next!! He said that we are to do another cycle with icsi and see what happens,  It could be just a one off that no fert happened  but it could mean my ovaries have deteriorated.  DH said that we had 11 eggs on 1st and only 7 on 2nd and was it due to the short protocol that we only got 7 this time. Me and the con both said that we got 11,  9 months ago so in that time things may have changed.  He said to walk on the side of caution in the next cycle, but i don't smoke, and am not overweight (much!!) so thats good but if this one doesn't work then thats it with my eggs and will try donor eggs and sperm   at reprofit and then thats it. STOP!!! then maybe adoption, or a dog!!  Of course i am shocked, but i would be happy to go straight to donor egg but DH wants me to try one more time with mine as he said i might always wonder what if. 

Next cycle will be in may.  we may not get nhs funding as we have had paid 2 fresh cycles and they may say that 2 fresh that didn't work then they will not fund it but con said to find out from regional health authority first. 

so thats it, my fertility is slowly slipping away.  We are glad we didn't do icsi as we would not of known about the egg problem (if there is one at all) COn said not to use DHEA as not proved and only thing to help would be acupuncture, which i use anyway.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini mouse, 7 eggs is a very good result! you don't want too many eggs either, the less eggs the better the quality said the sonographer at HH once ( Jayshree who unfortunately left, by the way do you know where she works now? , she is so good at ultrasounds)!
of course having 10 is excellent to be able to freeze , but if your ovaries produced 7 eggs last time, then they did a good job!
the thing is apparently why no fert? , ICSI sounds good idea, more accu? and is there any immune tests that dr Trew recommended?          
Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

No he didn't mention immunes. & eggs is good i know but looks like the quality was rubbish, they had no binding code.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Gaye, i am so sorry to hear of your BFN

Here are the immune tests you need

My level 1 tests were:

1. Full blood count, liver function tests, Urea and Electrolytes
2. Thyroid function tests (both free T4 and TSH)
3. Immunoglobulin panel (IgG, IgA and IgM)
4. Autoimmune antibodies (must include anti-nuclear antibodies,
thyroid peroxidase and anti-mitochondrial antibodies)
5. Anticardiolipin antibodies (both IgC and IgM)
6. Thrombophilia (must include lupus anticoagualant, Factor V Leiden
and Panthrombin gene mutation)

My level 2 immune tests aka the 'Chicago Tests' completed at RFU were:
Natural Killer Assay $385
Th1:Th2 intracellular cytokine ratios $333
HLA DQ alpha (male) $52
HLA DQ alpha (female) $52
MRTHR $82
Leukocyte antibody detection $104
total: $1008 = £514.39


The level 1 tests can be done by your Gp

Please Gaye, Sarah and Mini, I beg you, Dr Trew is not an immune Dr so he would never agree that it works, Please do the level 1 test with your Gp, just to make sure nothing is going on.
There is no need to keep trying and trying until you find an answer why the first one did not work.
Get the book " is your body baby friendly" by Alan Beer from Amazon you would learn a lo about immune

Please listen to me, Dr Gorgy is very good with immune. If you find any of the tests to be positive go and see him , he can do the level 2 tests for you at least you can rule out immune problems. He does a one to one with patients and consultation is £120 (infact f you need a second opinion see him, just for a chat, before you do another cycle).


It makes me sad when these Drs keep saying to keep trying!!!, without checking us out. ( i am sure someone would come back to say thank you to me one day!!!)

Mini !!I don't think there is anything wrong with your eggs.!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

choice - They had no binding code.  I have had level 1 immunes done. we will problaby do 1 more cycle with my eggs then its DE for us.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini, i still think you need a second opinion before your next cycle, 2eads are better than one, you can still cycle at HH, but a 2nd opinion, which may help to be added to the protocol of your next cycle may help!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

So sorry Minni to hear your news   I don't have any advice hon as I'm so new to it all.

As for me I'm now having major hot flushes on top of everything else  . Does anyone think all the side effects to DR are a bad omen & I'll not cope with stimming or will get a BFN? Or does it not work like that?  

Catherine


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks Choice for list. Met with GP yesterday and you know when you think you are ok but then you get into her office and burst into tears! She was fantastic and I will be having level one bloods taken next week. She has also given me a name of a Chinese herbalist who specialises in infertility. Have an appoinemt with her in April. Everything is worth a look right?!

Catherine sorry I can't help with symptoms of DR as I have always done SP. I think it is a good thing to have those symptoms though. Take care x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Catherine, lots of women get really bad side effects with D/R. It is very hard ! I used to get the worst headaches! so I think you are experiencing what a majority of women do. Some lucky women have no symptoms!   
Lots of    to you

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

catherine - You are going into a mini menopause so you will get these symptoms. Drink plenty of water and maybe do acupuncture as this helps with the headaches. Once you start stimming you will feel better. and then you will be celebrating your BFP!!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Catherine, I feel for you.  I have not suffered major side effects thank God but I have been keeping on top of my vitamins and drinking 1.5l of water everyday which I feel helps.  I have also given up alcohol but I had two small glasses of red wine with a pizza on Friday and had a terrible night of insomnia so that is it for me - no more booze!  My boobs have been hurting in the evening but I think it is because AF is due today.

Keep positive, this to will pass


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your support, this website is a lifesaver  . I had a better day and night yesterday & haven't had any bruises since I started cooling the area with a cool pack before injecting. 

Gilly - HH had told me no alcohol once I started injecting - maybe this was wrong? I really could have done with a glass of wine (or 2) occassionally too 

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

catherine - Mr T said you can drink while d'regging, a glass or 2 won't do any harm!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh god what a waste of drinking time for me   No point me starting now though, hopefully I'll be able to start stimms next week  

Catherine


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your congrats.

I hope you are all well, and all you girlies that are stimming or having ec good luck xx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

HI All... 

Hope your well.... 

Well had my 2nd scan today....ready for EC on wed feels so much quicker with the short protacol
i have 5 follies...22..19..18..15..then a small 11 which will probaly not be collected.

sending    to all 

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## beks22 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,


That's good Roxy, hope it all goes well on Wednesday  

Gilly & Catherine, hope the injections are going ok.  

I'm becoming a bit stressed, not sure if its the DR, or cos AF hasn't come despite pains for the past few days. Worried its not going to come before DR scan on Thursday. 

Take care,

Beks


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 9 March 09  * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong! Those we havent heard from for a while, if you are lurking or if anyone knows whats happening can you let me know

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

mini mouse no fertilization   
SarahTM BFN   
Gaye BFN   
Natalie.e BFN last cycle belated   

*recent *
Woo and DH  lost twin     for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Supriya 
Natalie.e 
Karen26 
Choice4 
dreamermel 
laura2 
bigfish123 
Peaches v 
Beanie1 
Roro 
RoxyX - Welcome back 
Mrs GG - Welcome back 
Dreamerel 
Becks22 
Donkey 

*HH'ers DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

* Roxy x * EC 11 March 09  
*Cawallinger * scan 10/3/09 
* Mrs GG * Starting stims 9 March 09
* Beks22 [b/] dr scan 12 March 09 

Any news from....?

Supriya  EC 10 Feb 09 2nd tx 
emmat1010  started d/r  
 Karen26  news??
Allisa  news? 
Cookie66  update?  
 bobbymole  News??  

LADIES IN LIMBO     

HH'ersNEXT UP FOR TREATMENT  

 Gillydaffodil  starts stims 1 March 09
siheilwli  
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob  coord appt End Nov 08
bobbi3 starting first IVF hopefully May 09 
Mimo  starting ICSI ??
bry  poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
 helenff  coord appt feb 09 
 laura2  waiting for first appt 
 Supriya  Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 
dreamermel  second ICSI prob April 09 (mc first ICSI  
 Peaches V  HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
 pushoz  funding agreed so can start tx......! 
 Mrs GG  starting new tx 11 Feb 
 Dreamerel  2nd ICSI April 09 
 Beanie1  1st appt 4 feb 09 

CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  

mini mouse  one more try with own eggs May 09 after failed fert   
 christinen  BFN 10/11   
 Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
Devilinya  followup 19/2 after chem pgy Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 
 Bobbi3  EC 12 December abnormal fertilization 
 laura2  appeal re age to be passed 
 Roro  coord appt for first tx 12 Feb 09 
 SarahTM  BFN Feb 09 ^Hugme^ review 11 Feb 
 Donkey  
Gaye -BFN march 09 next step? 

MUMMIES TO BE    

ellenld   23 Feb 09  scan 9 March 09
Secret Broody   9/1/09   
 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08    
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09 

any news from....?

 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08.   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF  

 
HH MUMMIES  

JandJ - mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox  mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08  
biddy2  Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

 (Mrs)bigfish123 moving to UCH 
Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy -  fresh IVF at Lister including 6/9 weeks of pill D/R   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC-   
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   
 Natalie.e  moving to Lister coord 23 March   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Afternoon people sorry I have been awol..Although K back at nursery I am signed off for 2w. To say I am knackered would be an understatement though I feel better than I did a week ago.

Gaye and Natalie so very sorry to read about your BFNs.  Big   to you both.  Good luck at the Lister Natalie.  

Roxy good luck for EC .  They did actually collect my third egg which was 11 at the last measurement before EC on Ks cycle you never know I guess...

Mini- Egg quality has "always" been my fertility issue.  I went for that "final" cycle with my own eggs as I knew I would always think "what if" and got K (and now look at me what on earth....?!).  I was always given ICSI though and am somewhat surprised you havent had ICSI.  Hang in there... My egg numbers also continuously went down.  The only thing I would say is that if you go ahead with this cycle and only get minimal follies/eggs imho it is worth seeing it through as it really does only take one x

Cawallinger- I never had any side affects of my d/r...mind you I never got that many eggs....I reckon side affects are a good sign ...shows your body is doing what it should be...ie an enforced mini menopause..  Good luck for tomorrow. I will be at my local hospital for hours tomorrow as have to have fasting blood test so thats gonna be fun.

Mrs GG good luck for your stimms  

Oh well better go and check out some other threads.

Dont know when I will be back online as dependant on how long I can stay awake etc....!!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Roxy - good luck for Wed  . It does seem really quick since you started tx

Bex- your only 2 days behind me, didn't realise anyone was so close with their cycle  

Any news from Mrs GG?

I'm feeling fine today (typical). The injections are going really well now I'm cooling the area first. Scan 2mrw at 8.30  . What will happen then? After the 'dildo cam' do they just send you to the pharmacy for the stimm drugs or do you have to see a doctor?

Catherine


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Catherine, were you given a prescription with all the drugs on it or just the d/r drug? Are you doing an NHS cycle? Do they just give you the drugs as they go along now? I cant remember what happened on my nhs cycle, it is a while ago now.

1st day of stims today. I need to have a scan on Friday (8.40, with toddler so be warned all  ) as Im prone to over simulation. Ive been piddling like a trooper today as Im not used to drinking somuch water. Im usually like a camel!

Helen


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Mrs GG -My cycles nhs (the one and only so   it works). They only gave me a prescription for the d/r drugs so am prepared for a lengthy wait at the pharmacy 2mrw for the stimms  . Why do they take so long at that place?

Catherine


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ellen how was your scan today hon?

calling HH mummies to be...can I have your EDDs/next scan infos please to add to the HoF 

Thanks


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

EBW - we didn't do icsi as we were having DS and eveything looked ok so no need for icsi, we coiuld of done icsi but suppose was our fault.  embryologist was going to do it but we said to see how everythting looked. it all looked ok so inf was done. The eggs had no binding code. Suppose there was no gaureentee they would of worked if we had done icsi anyway. 

Mr T said that we have to do it quick of we are using our eggs as looks like they are deterioating.  we are seeing him on thurs for another chat. 

I think i am coming round to trying again with my eggs, but scared thats its going to be a waste of money. Mr T said that we have to walk on the side of caution, which doesn't sound good to me, and thats all i keep thinking about. He siad to try 1 more time with my eggs. This is why i am scared to use them.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Mini, I may be talking out of turn here but you do not sound happy or satisfied with this option and I cannot help thinking that, given you are paying for it, you should push for what you feel is right (e.g. donor eggs) and not be led down a route you feel won't give you the best chance of a baby.  I think you should go with your instinct


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini mouse,   why do you have to see dr T again  ? I think that regarding the eggs question, you must decide if you choose such or such option how will you feel later? Maybe have a second opinion outside HH , and go with all your tests results? sometimes the view of  another doc helps. 
Icsi is for no binding code eggs too , isn't it? so if this is the problem, then worth considering? but maybe take a few weeks to decide?
      

Future Mummy


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks all Late night injection went well last night  

so busy at work today...as i have booked two weeks off need a rest 

so all ready for EC 2mo now   all goes well!!

thinking of you all   

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

good luck Roxy!

Mini, dont feel you have been rushed into a decision. If youer eggs are on the turn! as Mr T seems to think, though personally I wonder if its a bit premature to be thinking this, taking a few weeks to catch your breath is not going to be a disaster.

It is easy to roll out cases here, but a fellow HH-er Yellowrose was told by Mr L  that after 3 ivfs with one chemical pregnancy her eggs were past it, she went to Lister for another opinion and is now 17w pregnant.

Maybe take a few weeks out to get a 2nd opinion? It doesnt have to mean you have given up on HH.

Helen


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Good luck Roxy tomorrow for EC   

Mini - I have to agree with the other ladies and think that second opinion is probably a good idea even if it is for peace of mind that what HH are doing is correct.  I am thinking of doing this also   

love gaye


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Good luck for 2mrw Roxy   

Had my D/R scan today. All fine so start stims on Thu. Woo hoo!!

Catherine


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

well done catherine! did you have to wait long for the drugs?


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini
I hope we are not pushing you for a 2nd opinion, do what your mind tells you hun!!
I know i have mentioned Dr Gorgy before to you in my earlier post, his consultation is £120, and no waiting list to see him, he is in wimpole street
If you need his number PM me.
He would reasure you and you can discuss all your fears etc, two heads are better than one!!
Good luck


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini, how are you sweet? 

If you decide to have a second opinion, in your own time and not sure who to see, there is the doc that Choice suggests and also a few of them at Lister. Should you need more info on lister docs for second opinion do not hesitate to PM me Hun.
      

Catherine, great news!  

Roxy, lots of    for tomorrow at EC! 

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks girls., You do make me laugh!!  

I think we will go for a second opinion, I did sugest this to DH the other day but he thought it would confuse us   

So i think he has come round to it now.  

But if my eggs are [email protected] then nothing can change that. Oh who bleeding well knows!!  

Roxy hun - You have a great day tomorrow collecting those big juicy eggs!! Hope it all goes ok.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini
I don't think your eggs are crap!!!, sometimes one Dr don't know it all
They can do tests to check it out eg. FSH, AMH, U/S etc
Good luck in your 2nd opinion, let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Mini hon my eggs are total [email protected] and I was told to cancel K's cycle.  I say get a second opinion and go with whatever you feel comfortable with.  For me it was a nobrainer as DP was against DE so I decided to see the cycle through.

Now my [email protected] eggs have pulled another miracle out of nowhere.  Really hope you are just getting a bad run and things get better.

I really hope everyone's dreams come true!


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

EBW1969
This shows that [email protected] eggs are not that CRAP after all!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

yep my [email protected] eggs have gone on to produce 3 pregnancies.. One sadly lost at 9.5w in 2006...one resulting in K and this current one (ongoing now at just over 24w)....  There is still a lot for the professionals to learn I guess...


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Mrs GG - the pharmacy was really quick today. My scan was at 8.30 & I'd got the drugs and back to the car by 9.30!

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Catherine, that was quick indeed!  

EBW, how are you and K feeling?  

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Morning all

FM K seems fine (though her friends are all suffering now   ) I am doing ok much better this week....However had a fasting blood test at hospital yesterday and went into town to get some emergency bits and pieces and had my purse nicked (was feeling a little wobbly and probably wasnt as aware as I should have been.....  So not happy!!

Hope you are doing ok x


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

hi all

well im back noe they collected all 5 eggs   please with this!!

i was number 6 when i got there at 7am this morning so had a long wait went down about 10.30!

so just waiting now for the phone call 2mo see how many fert      that i least have one x

sending    to all thinking of you all  

take care 
roxy x


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Roxy - am   for you hon. Fingers crossed theres some action going on in the labs for you tonight  . Can't believe you had so long to wait when you got there so early, I'll be camping outside when its my day!

EBW - so sorry to hear about your awful day  . Theres some scum bags around stealing from a pregnant lady  

Catherine


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

EBW -   to those nasty people!  Hope you didn't loose to much


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Roxy, 5 eggs is brilliant, lots of     for ET.

EBW, Oh no,    how scary and frustrating. did you have a lot in your purse? 
I am glad that K is better.  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I made an appt with UCH for a 2nd opinion and to LEAVE HH once and for all!! But now i'm not sure i have made the right decision on the clinic. I posted on the lister thread and they are all saying that they are good for egg issues  

I did leave a message for an appt with the lister but they didn't get back to me.  i was phoning them all day!! These 2 clinics were the top 2 we chose a few months ago when we were going to change. AAAAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhh, now what??  

i'm so confused now!!   

EBW - what bloody [email protected]*&$%@ i hope they choke on the money!!!  

Roxy - wooooooooo hoooooooooooooo well done chick!!      you get some juicy little embies tomorrow!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini Mouse I am going to PM you Hun


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

oh dear i'm in trouble with FM!!!    

We've decided to go to the open eveing at the lister and still make an appt (if they phone me!!) and then see how we feel.


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Roxy (sis) so happy for you both and i knew it would be better this time and dont worry im sure everything will be fine tomorrow. love ya x   

EBW-Hi hope your well, i see you had a terrible day the scumbags!!

Mini Mouse- Hi we haven't spoken b4 i went for an opening evening at the Lister 2 wks ago and thought they were really good . we have a consulation app on the 23rd Mar..cant wait!
Dont give up and just go with your gut instinct.

   to everyone


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini Mouse     

I am glad you are going to the open evening.
Take care,

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Phew, i wasn't in trouble!!    

Nat - are you roxys sister then??!! Thats good to know abut the lister, i must say i am swaying towards them, i suppose we need to visit both and then see.


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Mini Mouse, 

Yeah Roxy is my sister...she is doing really well and is resting. I went to see her after work.

Did you book an app for opening evening at the Lister, Im sure they are the 1st Monday of every month.

x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I was just going to post on the lister one as i saw you there!!! I haven';t booked it yet, we nearly went last yr but cancelled for the lure of Mr T at HH again!!!   

Bu yes i will phone tomorrow AGAIN!!! when did you book your appt with the lister? They might finally get me if they can give me a appt soon!!!


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

we went to the opening evening on the 2nd Mar and book the next day so dont have to wait long at all..


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini
It is good you are having a second opinion, it doesnot matter what hospital you go to, the important thing, is that you are moving ahead.
You may want to request a copy of all your medical records from HH, as your new clinic may need it
Good luck


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi everyone

Can anyone explain to me in plain english ( ) why when you have injected the Gonal F the outside 'thing' shows 75 (but no arrows etc and you can't push it any further). I'm worried I've done it wrong so I phoned HH and they were no help  

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini, I hope you were successful with the Lister today!  

Roxy, lots of    for a excellent fert. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all hope your all well...... 

well had the phone call was so nervous on the phone.....out of the 5 only 3 were good enough to inject..but they said i would be having ET 2mo.....defo 1 mabe 2 back in....i dont mind i only need the one...just so so happy to get to this stage!! 

and tips on what to do on 2ww i have been reading a few things! pinapple juice etc...i have also booked 2 weeks off work...just want to give it all the chances i can....  

sending    to all   

take care
roxy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Well done Roxy!   all goes well 2mrw  

Catherine


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Roxy, fantastic! 

PUPO tomorrow!  

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

roxy, I always spent my 2wws on my bum watching rubbish dvds, eating soup and frequenting the toilet to check my knickers! It sounds like you have a good plan already 

Helen


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

bloody lap top is playing up!   

Roxy - Wooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo the 3 amigoes!! well done chick.      

As for the 2ww. try to carry on as normal and as for the pineapple juice, i wouldn't worry about that, i don't think it does anything. Try to keep your tum warm buit not hot, so don't use the heat bag but something like a cushion or scarf when you are watching tv or fretting on FF about symptoms you have or haven't got!!!     You feel like af is coming and your boobs will hurt but this is the cyclogest so don't worry about that!! 

FM - I got an appt with the lister for 1st april. The patient liason woman/man still wasn't answering so i phoned the med sec who talked me through the doctors i could see and booked with alison taylor.  now i'm worrying if we go to the lister and it doesn't work we will have no money to try again but if we go somwhere a bitc heaper like uch then we may get 2 goes. Oh decisions decisons!!


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini
You can still have the consultation with UCH as well and decide which one you want
UCH have also got good statistics, I know Mr Bigfish moved to them from HH


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Roxy - well done you.  Best of luck for tomorrow      I am with Mrs GG DVDs and resting for 2ww.  I did that for the first week and by the second week I was getting restless so went for gentle walks and a little bit of shopping   

Mini - well done you too.  Remember you are only going for  a second opinion or even a third opinion if you go to UCH too.  I am sure what ever you decide will be the right one for you   

I had immunology bloods taken today from GP.  It usually takes a week for the results so plan to see GP to discuss Tuesday week.  Once we have these results I will book to see Mr T.  Depending on what he says and what the results are will depend if we go elsewhere for our next treatment.  Really pleased to hear Mini that you haven't had to wait to long for Lister appointment.

DH and I are off to Brighton for the weekend.  Hopefully the sun will shine for us.

Love gaye


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Roxy all the best for ET hon. I think them there are great odds. Come on you embies!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini mouse so glad you are going for a second opinion. Then, you can take the best decision as to where you want to have your next treatment    

You are seeing my consultant at Lister and she is so nice.

And also, Mini, your next cycle will be the one, it will work       

Gaye, have a lovely week end in Brighton.

Roxy                  for tomorrow

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks FM - you've made me


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Mini I'm so glad you are going for a second and third opinion.  As for the money, take one step at a time and make decisions as you go along, don't fret about it now just concentrate on getting fresh advice.  I agree with FM, the next cycle will be the one   

Roxy, everything crossed for you today  

Catherine, you are one week ahead of me.  Hope you are getting the hang of the new jabs. Now that I finally have the hang on of the Buserelin, I am stressing out at having to do two of them every morning and both so obviously different!  Are you having any side  effects?

Gaye, enjoy Brighton and hope that the tests are clear.  

EBW, sorry to hear about someone nicking your purse. Did they take much? 

Day 13 of downregging and for the past few days I have been suffering headaches because I have not been drinking enough and my stress and adrenelin levels have been sky high. Still, I'm off work today as I am working tomorrow.  It is so good to at last have the exhibition open and we can all relax (a little).  I am still in bed and today I'm going to have a nice bubbly bath, booked in for a massage at 3pm and try to get to a yoga class at 7pm.

Got my first scan on Tuesday.  Hopefully DR will have worked and I can start on stimming soon.  What questions should I ask on Tuesday?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gilly - try to put orange juice inthe water to help you drink. Are you haveing Acupuncture? that got rid of the headaches for me.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

There was an hour wait for scans in clinic this morning, yawn! ive got 5 follies over 10mm and a few under. The biggest one in 14mm. But bearing in mind this was a scan on day 5 as Im prone to ohss, i asked whether they were a bit too big for this stage. I was told they looked fine. What do you think? No sign of over stimulating this time round so thats good.
Back on Monday for another scan.


Roxy, hope today went well for you and I wasnt too annoying in the waiting area with Alec.

Helen


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all hope your all doing well.......

and hope all the injections are going well girls

sending       to you all... 

well im  home now all went well i had one single embie put back....day 2 transfer they like them to be 2cell-4 cell

mine was a very good 4 cell grade 1.5 so i am very happy and now PUPO

just      all goes well i have my litte picture too....... 

there was a really long wait today very busy...the most uncomfortable bit was my bladder being full...... 

take care all


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gilly - glad to hear you're resting today. I had the occasional day feeling like that & felt like I couldn't give in to it but have now read Zita West & she recommends you rest & sleep when you need to. Fab excuse  . As for your scan, I had a [email protected] dr who didn't tell me anything at my D/R scan, was really dissapointed. You put your name on a list after your sacn and a nurse shows you how to do the Gonal F. PAY ATTENTION   coz I thought I'd understood then spent yesterday trying to speak to them coz I thought I'd done it wrong!! 

Mrs GG - According to Zita West follies should be between 18-23mm when collected but impossible to say the rate urs will grow between now & then. 

Roxy - fab news all went well   why only one embie? Am hoping they haven't changed their policy yet coz I had decided on 2 after weighing up the pros & cons  . Get plenty of rest hon, am   for you

Catherine


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Catherine....no they havent only one made it to fert....x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Roxy, you are PUPO  , now have a very resting week end!    

Mrs GG , your results are very good, a normal size day 5  

Gilly, accupuncture helps as well as drinking lots of water.    

Have a nice week end all,


Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Roxy - It only takes one hon, look at EBW - ses our inspiration  . Sorry if I upset you hon  

Catherine


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

woooooo hooooo Roxy PUPO    so happy !!! One Embie is all you need ,i'm    every nt for u xxx love ya make sure u rest up and i will see you tomorrow.

Mini, when is your app at Lister??


Keep positve everyone, we will get our dream one day.

   to u all
Nat
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

well done Roxy hun  Put your feet up!!     

Nat - Appt on 1st april. I'm back on the 'donor egg' thinking today!!!


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks everyone...

Cathrine....dont be silly you never upset me...i am more then happy with my one embie on board!! 

day 2 of the 2ww driving myself mad wake up everyday at 7am....why cant i lay in!! 

    to you all 

take care 
roxy x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

YAY Roxy, here's to a tranquil and 2ww and hoe you get some sleep soon!

Bobbi, I went to yoga on Friday after an almost 3 mth break and my body was stiff as anything!  I'll persevere though as I do enjoy it and I used to do it so regularly but let work take over and now struggle to make it.

FM, I'm afraid acupuncture is not for me. Had 6-8 sessions last year and all they did was make me feel cold and have awful headaches.  I don't get the feeling of relaxation from acu or reflexology.  Massage is the only thing that does it for me.  Is aromatherapy OK during IVF?  She is very expereinced and barely uses any scented oils on me now that could affect treatment. She has asked me to check with HH on Tuesday if I should continue massage during treatment.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gillydaffodil,
Hi Hun, if you don't like accu then you should not do it. Maybe there were a few adjustments to do so you reacted strongly and then after a couple of times you will feel better ( although maybe not during treatment)?

Regarding essential oils, I would be very very careful . The lady who does the massage should know about which ones are OK and which ones are not. Nearly all are not advisable during 2WW, cycling and pregnancy , but there may be a couple that are OK. HH may know which ones, my guess is they will tell you to stay away from any essential oils. Personnally I would . But that is just me  

Future Mummy


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

I am planning to ask about oils on Tues, she has asked me to double check with them before I carry on.  At the moment she uses a tiny amount of essential oil but mainly uses the base oil.  She works a lot with pregnant women so knows which oils not to use.  She has also read the info given to me by the HH and knows what drugs I am on.  Thing is that it is the one thing that I find relaxing but of course I will stop if the HH recommend me to do so.


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

hello Ladies 

how is all the injections going....stimms   for you all..x

i am now on the 3rd day of the 2ww....this is the hardest part so bored of  doing nothing watching dvdx.... 

well i can say that ff has been great i am never off line....lol

  again for all of you 

take care 
roxy


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just back from my scan at HH, and I am having TWINS!!

We found out last week that there were 2 sacs but as I was bang on 6 weeks they weren't able to see a heartbeat.  After a week of worry went back today and saw both heartbeats.  It was amazing.  They want me to go back next week as one of them was slightly smaller than the other so they just want to checkthat it is still OK and growing.

Still can;t quite believe it.


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Congtulations ellenld......... ..twins amazing..... 

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Ellen, double trouble!! fantastic news, well done.
Hang in there Roxy, how about cooking/baking, do you fancy that to keep yourself occupied?

I was back today (day  for a scan and am super speedy follie grower by the look of it and after only 8 days am ready for ec... hmmm. I am a bit suspicious that its too fast and too fast means not great quality eggs but Im going with it.. as have no choice! So  ec on Weds, et Friday. I am actually glad to be getting on with it as I have been feeling a bit rubbish, sick etc and my tummy is so swollen Im walking about inside and out with my jeans undone!

Have my friend staying until Tuesday afternoon so will need to do a quick turn around as my folks arrive in the afternoon for the child/daughter care. So must fit in washing sheets, shopping and cleaning.

Helen


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Mrs-gg...good luck for the EC on wed.... 

Cooking good idea i might just bake a few cakes..... 

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mrs GG, lots of    for EC on wednesday  

Ellen, congratulations!  

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 17 March 09  * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong! Those we havent heard from for a while, if you are lurking or if anyone knows whats happening can you let me know

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

mini mouse no fertilization   
SarahTM BFN   
Gaye BFN   
Natalie.e BFN last cycle belated   

*recent *
Woo and DH  lost twin     for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    

*Welcome our newest posters* 

dreamermel 
laura2 
bigfish123 
Peaches v 
Beanie1 
Roro 
RoxyX - Welcome back 
Mrs GG - Welcome back 
Dreamerel 
Becks22 
Donkey 

*HH'ers DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

* Roxy x * EC 11 March 09 PUPO PUPO  
* Mrs GG * going for EC 18 March 09 
*Cawallinger * scan 10/3/09 
* Beks22 [b/] dr scan 12 March 09 
 Gillydaffodil  started stims 1 March 09 scan 17th March 

Any news from....?

Supriya  EC 10 Feb 09 2nd tx 
emmat1010  started d/r  
 Karen26  news??
Allisa  news? 
Cookie66  update?  
 bobbymole  News??  

LADIES IN LIMBO     

HH'ersNEXT UP FOR TREATMENT  

siheilwli  
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob  coord appt End Nov 08
bobbi3 starting first IVF hopefully May 09 
Mimo  starting ICSI ??
bry  poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
 helenff  coord appt feb 09 
 laura2  waiting for first appt 
 Supriya  Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 
dreamermel  second ICSI prob April 09 (mc first ICSI  
 Peaches V  HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
 pushoz  funding agreed so can start tx......! 
 Mrs GG  starting new tx 11 Feb 
 Dreamerel  2nd ICSI April 09 
 Beanie1  1st appt 4 feb 09 

CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  

mini mouse  one more try with own eggs May 09 after failed fert appt Lister 1 April 09 ^ 
 christinen  BFN 10/11   
 Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
Devilinya  followup 19/2 after chem pgy Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 
 Bobbi3  EC 12 December abnormal fertilization 
 laura2  appeal re age to be passed 
 Roro  coord appt for first tx 12 Feb 09 
 SarahTM  BFN Feb 09 ^Hugme^ review 11 Feb 
 Donkey  
Gaye -BFN march 09 next step? 

MUMMIES TO BE    

ellenld   23 Feb 09  scan 9 March 09  
Secret Broody   9/1/09   
 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08    
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09 

any news from....?

 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08.   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF  

 
HH MUMMIES  

JandJ - mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox  mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08  
biddy2  Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

 (Mrs)bigfish123 moving to UCH 
Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy -  fresh IVF at Lister including 6/9 weeks of pill D/R   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC-   
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   
 Natalie.e  moving to Lister coord 23 March   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

morning all

hope all are well.

congrats roxy on being pupo

congrats ellen on the double trouble

Gilly....I had reflexology from starting tx until the day before I had K it was great.  Dunno whether it just helped me relax for an hour a week or what but really helped!  She was trained specifically in reflex for infertility and it seemed to work for me


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

I hope that you are all well and happy and enjoying the sunshine.

Im sorry I havent posted for ages, But thought I would post a quick up date.
I had my 20 week scan 2 weeks ago and baby is well and growing nicely.

CONGRATS Ellen on your twins I hope you have a very happy healthy 9 months.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy woo
XxX
ps I dont often post but I read all your posts everyday so I can keep up with you all, GOOD LUCK XxxxX


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

glad your scan went well woo.  Know what you are having  ?  ?


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry a bit of a lurker these days. Wants to say hi to the old faces   and also to the new ones too. 

congrats Ellen on your twins and thanks you EBW for doing the HH list- its so helpfull and I know a lot of work to keep up.

Good luck to those cycling

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne , nice to hear from you!  
how is it going?    

Future Mummy


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thanks Ladies its always so lovely on here.

EBW no we have no idea what we are having, our local hospital refuse to tell you the sex of your baby at the 20 week scan but we really don't want to know what we are having anyway, we had no idea what we were having when I was preggers with Luke and we have decided we dont want to know this time either.
you don't get many suprises in life and this is one of the big ones.
We are so excited though Im really enjoying it again and it seems to be flying round.

Hope that everyone is well
XxX


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181690.0


----------

